# Will Our Organizations Sustain? ~ A Wake-up Call



## Squire Bentley (Feb 21, 2012)

2012 York Rite Grand Commandery - PHA Texas


----------



## kosei (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Feb 21, 2012)

This is so true.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 21, 2012)

Incredibly powerful words, to have heard it in person must have been a very moving experience!


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Feb 21, 2012)

...........and I could not agree more.........this is so true for our Masonic organizations, whether it be GLoTX or MW PHGLoTX........Men need to continue to focus on teaching new initiates the importance of living according to GOD's Word as well as the basic tenets of the institution, and also to remember WHY the organization was established.   It wasn't established so Brothers and Sisters could race up the ladder to the EAST or Grand EAST, and concern themselves with the number of titles and degrees they could attain, and how nice we all look in our regalia.   FREEmasons are supposed to be considered FREEthinkers, not drones in the beehive of the world in which we live.   We need to be most concerned with Brothers acquiring the scientific and moral knowledge which can elevate them upward to another level of self awareness.  By virtue of the information and knowledge that we all SHOULD be studying, we set ourselves apart from the average Man.  This distinction should empower each Brother Mason to find his nitch in the community, and set out to ensure that charity is the top priority, especially as it relates to widows and orphans.  It should also illuminate each Brother, so that he may be a beacon of LIGHT in his community.  Young Men should see this example, and gravitate toward this Order of ours, so that they too can become a Man of LIGHT............Bro Jones


----------



## RockBender (Feb 28, 2012)

Great Information, Thankyou


----------

